# Anyone seen a psychiatrist?



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

I saw a psychiatrist on referral by my rheumatologist. I really think I do have a situational depression, but overall I would say I think I cope pretty well on most days. Sure I have bad days, but I had bad days that were trying throughout my whole life, as I think most of us do. Sometimes life just throws you a bunch of curves to deal with and you do the best you can. Well he concluded by saying he thought I was emotionally depleted? what do you make of that? I am doing better in the last few weeks and have had several good days lately. I just am not a riproaring type person that has to have something sensational happening in my life all the time. So does that make me emotionally depleted? I kind of enjoy the fact that I can have some down time by myself. I have days that I truly would not go out even if I felt on top of the world. I enjoy being by myself in my home. I don't have to have others to make me feel comfortable or important. I have raised my children and lost a husband and I had to find some comfort zone of my own and this is what I choose. Why is that so bad? He depressed me by thinking I was so unhealthy in not caring to socialize, even if I felt like it. Don't get me wrong, I like to have fun as much as the next person, but it is not my priority. So does that make me emotionally depleted? Your take???


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Goldy,Sorry, I've never been to a psychiatrist, so have very little input I can give you! I'm hoping someone else here may have been to one, and will maybe be a bit more helpful to you!I really am not sure what "emotionally depleted" would mean?


----------

